# Need help with congested rat...



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

well my rat has been on Baytril for 20days, relapsed, went onto Chlorpalm, some improvement but is not completely clearing up the infection or myco. I believe she is over 2yrs old (pet store doesnt know exact age).

Vets DO NOT have:
Penicillan (sp?)
Cefadroxil
Amoxil is EXPENSIVE $37 for 7days worth
erythromycin,
tylosin,
tetracycline, 
azithromycin, 
doxycycline,
gentamicin

I believe she is getting on now, the resources here are terrible therefore i cannot fight this URI effectivly (very small town).

So how can i make her comfortable without percription drugs?

I have FERRET RX for under her nose, 2X a week i mix a little vapour rub in boiling water and let a cup sit by her cage for an hour (it seems to work, her congestion sounded loose) 

I have no humidifier hence the attempt with the boiling water in cup. I wish cough or cold meds could work for rats. 

So anyone have any ideas? Food that can help? any drugs you can get without perscription for those times when she really is feeling under the weather?


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

For temporary relief, I know that it works to turn the shower on super hot and sit with her in there for ten or fifteen minutes. Try to have her on your shoulder and you stand, since most of the steam rises. 

Also, small amounts of dark chocolate (not milk!) can be given to relieve symptoms. But neither of these solve the problem, just calm it temporarily.


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

CaptainFlow said:


> For temporary relief, I know that it works to turn the shower on super hot and sit with her in there for ten or fifteen minutes. Try to have her on your shoulder and you stand, since most of the steam rises.
> 
> Also, small amounts of dark chocolate (not milk!) can be given to relieve symptoms. But neither of these solve the problem, just calm it temporarily.


Thanks, yes i do bring her into the bathroom in her cage when i shower, our bathroom is tiny so it steams up pretty well. Dark chocolate hmmmm, im going to have to add that as a weekly supplement or when she sounds really bad.

Iam not looking to clear up the URI, i tried for over a month and $130 later, nothing. If the vet had better selection of meds then i could've cleared it but i guess iam not as fortunate.

Thanks for the tips.

Anyone else??


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

I was given Metacam for a suspected URI for its anti-inflammatory properties. Ibuprofen might work but I wouldnt know what dose to give.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I wouldn't give up just yet. But, that's my personal opinion.

You can get some Bisolvon powder (it's a decongestant) from the vets. This should clear up her up for a few hours at a time when she's bad.


----------



## k9luver (Dec 19, 2007)

I know you said without an RX...but I've had good luck with azithromycin with upper respiratory. My vet didn't have it at her clinic but she called it into the local drug store.

I had them not reconstitute it so that I can just reconstitute what I need (for my boys being so young I still have 2/3 left). 

Can your vet call it in to a pharmacy? I'm not sure where you are but here CVS will do it.

I also don't know what other antibiotics they can do that with, but I know you can get amoxicillin that way too.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

They can do that with zithromax also - a zithro/baytril combo can be quite effective for URIs. It's often cheaper buying it through the pharmacy if the vet can write you a scrip


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

all these are great ideas and i wish i could do them, BUT this isnt a rat friendly town. One vet clinic wont even LOOK at my rat, he says she is too small to work with. 

The only clinic that is allowing me to get meds from is getting rather annoyed at me, i keep listing appropriate meds for her URI but they didnt have them. The vet is too busy call in anywhere and get meds for my little rat SO, iam afraid i just have to face it and just keep her comfortable. Plus i have no money left, i think they were over charging me.

There is some good news, i found a great breeder and iam hopfully getting two dumbos from later this year. I will be moving to Ontario, London and i am almost certain i will have a better chance with the vets there. I just wish my little Boo can make it but 5months is a long way away


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Are they too busy to write out a script so you could get the meds? They don't need to call them.

I find it odd that they don't have doxycyline. It's a very very very common thing and nearly essential in even dog and cat medicine. In fact tons of those things are essential to veterinary medicine.

Zythromax and azithromycin are the same thing by the way ^_~ Zythromax is the brand name.

Amoxicillin is like $4 at walmart pharmacies.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> Zythromax and azithromycin are the same thing by the way ^_~ Zythromax is the brand name.
> 
> 
> > Knew that, really! That's what happens when I post from work - some things just do not compute


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

Poppyseed said:


> Are they too busy to write out a script so you could get the meds? They don't need to call them.
> 
> I find it odd that they don't have doxycyline. It's a very very very common thing and nearly essential in even dog and cat medicine. In fact tons of those things are essential to veterinary medicine.
> 
> ...


wait, u need a perscription though right? because that is sooo much better than $37.

I do have a question tho. She is off of the Chlorpalm, and her breathing doesnt seem to bother her, her congestion is minimal. Should i get the amoxil later on when she sounds worse? She has been on 2 different antibiotics since the begninning of March till yesterday would it be too much to put her on amoxil right now?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I think you should get it now and wipe it out. Mucous left in the lungs will cause a build up of bacteria and infection eating at the bronchii in the lungs. When that happens, the bronchii start to not work as properly and scar causing oxygen not to be as easily processed. They then have labored breathing which just causes more stress, more congestion, more lung scarring, till eventually they are gasping.

From what I've seen of respiratory infections in rats that are more than a sneeze the prognoses is grave if not treated immediately. Indeed though some respiratory problems lung scarring is caused sooner than most people realize.

How often do you clean cages and what bedding do you use?

Also amoxicillin does require a script. I've heard some people swear by an amoxicillin/baytril combo and swear that it works better than zythro/baytril even. Worth a shot. You could also try mucinex pills. The doseage is on rat guide. I've not tried these but am about to on a rat whose stuffy nose is not resolving >_>


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

i clean her cage at least 2X a week, her bedding is towel now thanks to ration on this forum, she started eating the paper i used to use. Once a week i wipe the whole cage with antibacterial wipes and let dry till i put the washed towel in.

He background is unknown. I got her because she was in rough shape at the pet shop. She was in a glass cage with wood chip bedding (not sure if it was cedar or pine) and she was bred. When i was looking at her she didnt have that much engergy, sneezed alot, and porphyrin was a daily occurance. 

I got her at the end of July 2007 and they told me she was 6months, but i highy doubt that. I think right now she is just over 2yrs or a little under.

Over the months of having her, the porphyrin only came up once in a while, but of course i see it more now since she is sick.

I dont have any money for anything right now, my job didnt give me any hours this week, so my paycheck will almost be $0, i can only help her within my limitations.


----------

